# Upper Level vs. Lower Level



## SLY (Aug 9, 2009)

I've read quite a few varying opinions on many threads here and hoped to get a few more. I was recently booked in a lower level roomette. I believe I last traveled in an upper level roommette. I know it is a matter of personal preference, but let me hear some of your pros and cons of traveling in each area.

Swaying, noise, traffic, too close to bathrooms, too far from diner, etc.

Anything at all is welcome 

Thanks.


----------



## MikeM (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got done with a trip from Kansas to the Bay Area; the first half was in a lower level sleeper, the second in an upper level. Here's my thoughts on upper vs. lower:

Lower:

- Close to luggage area so if you want clothes and such, it's easy to get to your suitcase and get to them.

- Bathrooms right there.

- Close to shower, can generally snag it easier.

- No appreciable noise difference from what I can tell.

- Somewhat less sway.

Upper

- Tend to see attendant more often, easier to snag service.

- Don't have to climb stairs to change from car to car

- Coffee pot on main floor.

- More privacy at stations, since people can look into room from platform on lower level if drapes not pulled.

Traveling with my son, I found the lower level worked better for us since we could keep luggage out of the room and that gave us more flexibility with limited space. But traveling solo, I'd probably prefer the upper level for views and more company.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

Lower

Less foot traffic (going between cars)

Easier and quicker to get off at "smoke stops"

Luggage is right there close to room

Rest rooms and showers are near room

Upper

Better views

Access to other cars is via upper level only

I don't find noise (in the hallway) to be a problem

I store my bags downstairs and then grab whatever I need on the way to the shower and drop them off on the way back

It is a personal choice, but I chose the upper level if I can.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Lower Less foot traffic (going between cars)
> 
> Easier and quicker to get off at "smoke stops"
> 
> ...


But, since the last two years I have taken bedrooms only, this is moot.


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 9, 2009)

I prefer the lower. It's just easier to get on and off, nearer restrooms and shower.

I also think it is quieter down below!!


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Shanghai said:


> I also think it is quieter down below!!


Track noise to Passenger noise, Always seemed noisier downstairs to me.

Aloha


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

To use an analogy and give you a different kind of perspective, I look at the lower level of a superliner and relate it to a box of chocolates and the upper level to box of dark chocolate. Now, I like chocolate and would never turn away a chance to have a good box of the enjoyable sweet stuff, but if I had a choice, I would choose the dark chocolate and feel like I'm up in the clouds until I disembark... aah, I mean run out!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> To use an analogy and give you a different kind of perspective, I look at the ... superliner and relate it to a box of chocolates


To paraphrase Forest Gump:



> A Superliner is like a box of chocolates. I don't care whether I'm on the upper level or lower level - as long as I'm inside the Superliner!


:lol:


----------



## Shawn (Aug 9, 2009)

Upper level! My vote! The view is SOOOOO much better from up above. And yes, I noticed a tremendous amount of track noise, especially in non-CWR areas in the lower rooms.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 9, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > To use an analogy and give you a different kind of perspective, I look at the ... superliner and relate it to a box of chocolates
> ...


Traveler, you'd probably be happy even if you took a trip on one of 


!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Traveler, you'd probably be happy even if you took a trip on one of


Just think how many times I could backtrack on one of my 10,000 mile trips!


----------



## SLY (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the replies thusfar.

I'm still sort of tossed up about what to do. I will be traveling alone and was figuring my stuff might be more secure downstairs (less traffic), and I've traveled upstairs so I think it'll be nice to experience both ways. I just don't want to experiment just to have it ruin my trip.

Any more replies are welcome.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Aug 10, 2009)

I like lower level. Its just more private in my opinion. Less foot traffic, I don't find the view all that much different, close to the showers, close to my luggage and yes....you can get out easily at the smoke breaks to visit, stretch etc. Neither level makes me glad or sad, I'm just happy that there's a room available.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 10, 2009)

SLY said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies thusfar.
> I'm still sort of tossed up about what to do. I will be traveling alone and was figuring my stuff might be more secure downstairs (less traffic), and I've traveled upstairs so I think it'll be nice to experience both ways. I just don't want to experiment just to have it ruin my trip.
> 
> Any more replies are welcome.


Consider this, if you've already experienced the upper level why not try the lower and judge for yourself which you like better and then you'll know for the future. If you are on the lower level I would presume that if you want, you can always go to an upper level lounge car (if the train has one) and spend some time there taking in the sights.


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 10, 2009)

I've ridden tens of thousands of miles in economy bedrooms/roomettes and never had a problem with theft. Of course, I close the curtain and door when I am not in the room, and don't leave valuables out.

I prefer the upper rooms myself mainly for the better view, but the lower rooms do have advantages. Less traffic and better access to the luggage rack are the ones on my list. One thing I've noticed on lower rooms on a lot of Superliner Is is that they tend to get stuffy, the air flow doesn't seem to work as well down there on the Superliner Is.


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 10, 2009)

SLY said:


> Thanks to everyone for the replies thusfar.
> I'm still sort of tossed up about what to do. I will be traveling alone and was figuring my stuff might be more secure downstairs (less traffic), and I've traveled upstairs so I think it'll be nice to experience both ways. I just don't want to experiment just to have it ruin my trip.
> 
> Any more replies are welcome.


We have been upstairs in a bedroom 4 times now. We enjoyed it very much. As fas as security, we had no trouble. We just didn't leave big valuables in plain sight. A couple of times I forgot small items and left them out. Nothing was touched. Just shut the curtain & door, you should be fine. It wasn't too bad about foot traffic either, even though the first two trains were pretty full. Also had plenty of time to get downstairs for smoke/stretch breaks. They announce them pretty early before they stop. Only one time did we get stuck waiting on the stairs for some people to detrain. We will be taking a short run soon, using roomettes. We may end up downstairs! I think so far I'm partial to upstairs, but part of that is because I'd rather use bedrooms for the extra space. Since you've been upstairs, it wouldn't hurt to try downstairs.

You might like it!


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Aug 10, 2009)

TRUE STORY.... Last month on the Capitol Limited, two proper ladies were sitting in their upper level roomette quietly reading their books. Imagine their shock and dismay when, during a rough stretch of track, a strange woman tumbled into their room! They hardly had a chance to react to this shocking intrusion before I righted myself, smiled, and said "Well, hello!" I assure you that this rarely happened on the lower level.


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 11, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> TRUE STORY.... Last month on the Capitol Limited, two proper ladies were sitting in their upper level roomette quietly reading their books. Imagine their shock and dismay when, during a rough stretch of track, a strange woman tumbled into their room! They hardly had a chance to react to this shocking intrusion before I righted myself, smiled, and said "Well, hello!" I assure you that this rarely happened on the lower level.


Too funny!! :lol: :lol: There was a couple of times I came real close to doing the same thing! Fortunately, I ran into walls most of the time instead!!! :lol: :lol: :blink: I'm sure some thought I was drunk!!! :lol: :blink: :lol: But I wasn't!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Aug 11, 2009)

sunchaser said:


> Too funny!! :lol: :lol: There was a couple of times I came real close to doing the same thing! Fortunately, I ran into walls most of the time instead!!! :lol: :lol: :blink: I'm sure some thought I was drunk!!! :lol: :blink: :lol: But I wasn't!!!!


Have a few drinks and the drunken stumbling will counter the rough track! :lol:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 11, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> TRUE STORY.... Last month on the Capitol Limited, two proper ladies were sitting in their upper level roomette quietly reading their books. Imagine their shock and dismay when, during a rough stretch of track, a strange woman tumbled into their room! They hardly had a chance to react to this shocking intrusion before I righted myself, smiled, and said "Well, hello!" I assure you that this rarely happened on the lower level.


I haven't had someone tumble into my room, but in using the H room we have had someone actually walk partially into our room on a number of occasions. I don't know if they had the family room and were just disoriented, but I have a feeling that it's more likely they were new to riding superliners and thought you can actually walk from car to car on the lower level.

I've had similar happenings more than once on a viewliner where someone started to enter our H room. I can understand it on a viewliner because the room door is straight in front of you whereas you have to turn to the right side of the car to continue down the hallway. We even had an incident on our recent trip where someone actually opened our closed door and got half way in before they realized that they just made a fool of themselves, very quickly they backed out (possibly embarrassed) and closed the door with out even a sorry! Good thing I wasn't stark naked at the time or that person would have wound up in therapy for the next several years! :lol:


----------



## trainfanmom (Aug 11, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> TRUE STORY.... Last month on the Capitol Limited, two proper ladies were sitting in their upper level roomette quietly reading their books. Imagine their shock and dismay when, during a rough stretch of track, a strange woman tumbled into their room! They hardly had a chance to react to this shocking intrusion before I righted myself, smiled, and said "Well, hello!" I assure you that this rarely happened on the lower level.



Too funny, LOL. I can easily see how that could happen. We were walking through the cars on the CS and I almost ended up in the lap of someone in coach. Well, I guess I will get a chance to compare the ride since we will be in upper level roomettes on our way to San Jose and the Family Bedroom on our way home (in a few weeks).


----------



## AlanB (Aug 11, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> I haven't had someone tumble into my room, but in using the H room we have had someone actually walk partially into our room on a number of occasions. I don't know if they had the family room and were just disoriented, but I have a feeling that it's more likely they were new to riding superliners and thought you can actually walk from car to car on the lower level.


I think that's a matter of people either not realizing that one can't pass through from car to car on the lower level, or perhaps thinking that they were on the upper level. But I've read several stories of people walking into the family room also, in addition to the H room, looking for the door to the next car.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 11, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had someone tumble into my room, but in using the H room we have had someone actually walk partially into our room on a number of occasions. I don't know if they had the family room and were just disoriented, but I have a feeling that it's more likely they were new to riding superliners and thought you can actually walk from car to car on the lower level.
> ...


Has anyone ever gotten into an argument with someone who insisted that there was access on the lower to the next car, or that the lower level was in fact the upper level, or something else equally ridiculous? I would assume that alcohol, drugs, or senility would account for the ignorance, confusion, and argumentativeness, but you never know.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 11, 2009)

trainfanmom said:


> Trainmans daughter said:
> 
> 
> > TRUE STORY.... Last month on the Capitol Limited, two proper ladies were sitting in their upper level roomette quietly reading their books. Imagine their shock and dismay when, during a rough stretch of track, a strange woman tumbled into their room! They hardly had a chance to react to this shocking intrusion before I righted myself, smiled, and said "Well, hello!" I assure you that this rarely happened on the lower level.
> ...


A few weeks ago whilst eating breakfast on the *Texas Eagle*, we hit a rough spot and one of the servers launched a glass of orange juice right off her tray and half way across the dining side of the CCC. Luckily it didn't take anyone out and folks got a good laugh out of that. At least it wasn't my breakfast!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't had someone tumble into my room, but in using the H room we have had someone actually walk partially into our room on a number of occasions. I don't know if they had the family room and were just disoriented, but I have a feeling that it's more likely they were new to riding superliners and thought you can actually walk from car to car on the lower level.
> ...


IMHO lots of olks new to Superliners/trains are looking for the restrooms when they open doors downstairs,Iv e seen handwritten signs

on some H rooms and Family Bedrooms saying "Private/DO NOT ENTER",also it sometimes is easy for anyone (except the traveler :lol: )

to get turned around when walking the train in my experience!


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 12, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Fortunately the H rooms on both the viewliner and the superliner can both be locked from the inside and lock is just what we do when we want to make sure of privacy. Otherwise it doesn't really bother us when someone accidentally walks in. If they apologize I just smile at them and say "that's ok, it happens!"


----------



## AlanB (Aug 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> Fortunately the H rooms on both the viewliner and the superliner can both be locked from the inside and lock is just what we do when we want to make sure of privacy. Otherwise it doesn't really bother us when someone accidentally walks in. If they apologize I just smile at them and say "that's ok, it happens!"


I think that you should setup a tool booth and charge them to get back out. :lol:


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately the H rooms on both the viewliner and the superliner can both be locked from the inside and lock is just what we do when we want to make sure of privacy. Otherwise it doesn't really bother us when someone accidentally walks in. If they apologize I just smile at them and say "that's ok, it happens!"
> ...



'Tool booth'? Sounds like a job for Red Green! :lol: Yes, you should charge a toll, but you better give out cookies!!(Toll House of course!)


----------



## ScottC4746 (Aug 12, 2009)

SLY said:


> I've read quite a few varying opinions on many threads here and hoped to get a few more. I was recently booked in a lower level roomette. I believe I last traveled in an upper level roommette. I know it is a matter of personal preference, but let me hear some of your pros and cons of traveling in each area.
> Swaying, noise, traffic, too close to bathrooms, too far from diner, etc.
> 
> Anything at all is welcome
> ...


I prefer upper...one you don't have to deal with the stairs everytime you want to go somewhere else on the train and two you don't have peering eyes at the stations trying to look into your windows.


----------



## trainfanmom (Aug 12, 2009)

jimhudson said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...



One thing I noticed with the H room was that you almost had to step inside it (from the hall) to access the restroom on that side. For some reason my son preferred going to that restroom so I would wait for him right outside the door. The first couple of times it was fine because the H room was unoccupied but later in the trip, I actually ended up chatting with the people in that room while my son was using the toilet because they left the door open and I felt like I was just inches away from them. They were very nice and maybe enjoyed the company because they left their door open the entire trip.

We never had anyone try to come inside our family bedroom but we did have it closed (to limit the kid noise) while we were in there so we kept it locked. We actually saw very few people coming downstairs at all (other than those in the other downstairs rooms).


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 12, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately the H rooms on both the viewliner and the superliner can both be locked from the inside and lock is just what we do when we want to make sure of privacy. Otherwise it doesn't really bother us when someone accidentally walks in. If they apologize I just smile at them and say "that's ok, it happens!"
> ...


 I don't know about charging them to get out, but I sure could have some fun by telling them that they can only pass through to the next car by finding the secret hidden passageway in the room! Sort of like how Harry Potter gets to platform 9¾ at King's Cross station to catch the Hogwarts Express to School. 

HEY TRAVELER, have you taken the Hogswart's Express yet?


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 12, 2009)

I fell out of my seat in the diner on the Cardinal. The train made a big jerk and I slid out of my seat and onto the floor!!

It did not hurt me but I was most embarrased. I just got up and finished my breakfast.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 12, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


That is as bad as about 2 years when riding overnight Superliner Coach some folks sitting near me commented they were surprised how early I got up and going that morning and I joked I wanted to get downstairs and use the bath tub before it got too dirty. Of course that brought puzzled looks and I proceeded to explain to them and a few other Greenhorns if you go downstairs and into the middle lav, there is a stairways to the next lower level where the bath tub is. Some of them actually believed me and it wasn't long before the Coach attendent was doubled over laughing from folks trying to find the hidden bath tub.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 12, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


 I've never riddn' in coach on the Superliner or the Viewliner for that matter, but I've heard that in the Viewliner that there is also a lav with a stairway down to the bathtub! Have you also told fellow passengers about that tub too? :blink:


----------



## p&sr (Aug 12, 2009)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I proceeded to explain to them and a few other Greenhorns if you go downstairs and into the middle lav, there is a stairways to the next lower level where the bath tub is. Some of them actually believed me and it wasn't long before the Coach attendent was doubled over laughing from folks trying to find the hidden bath tub.


Downstairs from the Lower Level? Sounds like about five feet below the Ties and Gravel in the Track Bed. That could get pretty uncomfortable, especially when the Train is moving!


----------



## Gord (Aug 12, 2009)

:lol:



GG-1 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I also think it is quieter down below!!
> ...


Especially if the car has a slid flat (r.r. lingo for flat spots on wheel treads) on the truck closest to your room!


----------



## 442 (Aug 14, 2009)

November 2008 EB enroute to Seattle. I was in my roomette with the curtain closed, door locked and it was during daylight hours. I heard someone trying to open my door. I proceeded to open the curtain to see who was wanting in. I see a crew member (he just happened to by passing by at the time) and a middle aged woman standing there. I opened the door to see what they wanted. It turns out she thought that MY roomette was HERS. She had stopped this crew member for help in trying to determine why "her" roomette door was locked. After explaining to her that this was my roomette she realized she was in the wrong car.

So the lesson is: it pays to be sure what roomette you are in and noting the car number BEFORE going to another car. I am sure she felt embarrased.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 14, 2009)

sky12065 said:


> HEY TRAVELER, have you taken the Hogswart's Express yet?


Not yet - that's on my next trip! :lol:



> I've never riddn' in coach on the Superliner or the Viewliner for that matter, but I've heard that in the Viewliner that there is also a lav with a stairway down to the bathtub! Have you also told fellow passengers about that tub too? :blink:


There is! It's right outside the rear door! :lol:

Now you can believe that - the_traveler would never lie! h34r:


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 15, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > HEY TRAVELER, have you taken the Hogswart's Express yet?
> ...


Did you realize that one can have a nice conversation with Hogswart's Express tickets? Watch what you say to the stubs though! I hear they can't be trusted.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 15, 2009)

MikeM said:


> Just got done with a trip from Kansas to the Bay Area; the first half was in a lower level sleeper, the second in an upper level. Here's my thoughts on upper vs. lower:
> Lower:
> 
> - Close to luggage area so if you want clothes and such, it's easy to get to your suitcase and get to them.
> ...


You are definitely on point that sleeping car attendent service is easier to secure when on the upper level (if that is important).


----------



## Meat Puppet (Aug 15, 2009)

442 said:


> November 2008 EB enroute to Seattle. I was in my roomette with the curtain closed, door locked and it was during daylight hours. I heard someone trying to open my door. I proceeded to open the curtain to see who was wanting in. I see a crew member (he just happened to by passing by at the time) and a middle aged woman standing there. I opened the door to see what they wanted. It turns out she thought that MY roomette was HERS. She had stopped this crew member for help in trying to determine why "her" roomette door was locked. After explaining to her that this was my roomette she realized she was in the wrong car.
> So the lesson is: it pays to be sure what roomette you are in and noting the car number BEFORE going to another car. I am sure she felt embarrased.



I put a small round colored sticker (the kind use for color coding file folders) on my outside door in a roomette. Sure makes it easier to find my room after a 3am bathroom run.


----------



## Big Iron (Aug 15, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> MikeM said:
> 
> 
> > Just got done with a trip from Kansas to the Bay Area; the first half was in a lower level sleeper, the second in an upper level. Here's my thoughts on upper vs. lower:
> ...



I've travelled both lower (Family Room and Roomette) and upper, roomette #9. The noise down below was more noticeable at station stops, especially if your room abuts the luggage rack, banging luggage, passengers standing outside the room rummaging thru their belongings, etc.. The bathroom situation is much better downstairs. I feel that the average upstairs traveller sees the toilet on the upper level and never seeks out other options, or even knows about them.

That said, I prefer lower level for better bathroom access and less foot traffic but both levels are equally enjoyable.


----------



## subianchi (Aug 17, 2009)

> Traveling with my son, I found the lower level worked better for us since we could keep luggage out of the room and that gave us more flexibility with limited space. But traveling solo, I'd probably prefer the upper level for views and more company.
> You are definitely on point that sleeping car attendent service is easier to secure when on the upper level (if that is important).



My handicapped son and I will be traveling in the H roomette on the CL and the SWC roubndtrip between PGH and FLG in Sept. My son may or may not be able to do stairs to go to the lounge or diner. I won't know until we try it. Even if he can, we may be limited to changing cars when the train is stopped. I am concerned about the comment re difficulty getting assistance from the car attendant on the lower level - we will most likely need some meals brought to us in the roomette and may need beds put up or down and different times than the usual passenger. Also I will need extra trash space as my son uses disposable adult diapers. What is the best way to make sure the attendant checks regularly to see if we need help? I'm fine with tipping generously for needed special services. Even if it means tipping up front. Please share your advice and suggestions.


----------



## sky12065 (Aug 17, 2009)

subianchi said:


> > Traveling with my son, I found the lower level worked better for us since we could keep luggage out of the room and that gave us more flexibility with limited space. But traveling solo, I'd probably prefer the upper level for views and more company.
> > You are definitely on point that sleeping car attendent service is easier to secure when on the upper level (if that is important).
> 
> 
> ...


I've used the H room on several different occasions and never had any problem being served our meals in the room. You may have to wait awhile at time because one attedant cannot attend mulitple rooms at the same time. One of the attendants on our last trip had told me that they are required to give priority to the H room. So, I wouldn't worry about getting service unless you absolutely gotta have it when you want it! Then it could be a problem for you that's unresolvable.

As for trash space, there isn't a lot of space for trash. Ask your attendant for advise and/or a separate trash bag for your use. You may even want to pack enough suitable trash bags to fill your needs for the duration of the travel. They don't really take up a lot of space and the weight is a non-factor.

Just remember to enjoy your trip and if you need assistance or advise, just ask your attendant. That's what they're their for!


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2009)

subianchi said:


> My handicapped son and I will be traveling in the H roomette on the CL and the SWC roubndtrip between PGH and FLG in Sept. My son may or may not be able to do stairs to go to the lounge or diner. I won't know until we try it. Even if he can, we may be limited to changing cars when the train is stopped. I am concerned about the comment re difficulty getting assistance from the car attendant on the lower level - we will most likely need some meals brought to us in the roomette and may need beds put up or down and different times than the usual passenger. Also I will need extra trash space as my son uses disposable adult diapers. What is the best way to make sure the attendant checks regularly to see if we need help? I'm fine with tipping generously for needed special services. Even if it means tipping up front. Please share your advice and suggestions.


I always use the H-room. Generally when I get on, the attendant says s/he'll be happy to bring meals and asks if there is anything else special I'll need. You can take that opportunity to ask about trash and say when you want the beds made up. Despite reports to the contrary, the call button works in many cars, and the attendant will know if yours works, so be sure to find that out.

I'm concerned about your comment that your son may only be able to travel between cars when stopped. First, I hope you mean you'll stay on the train. Second, even when you get to the dining car, there is a good chance you'll have to wait to be seated. Can your son handle that standing a few minutes until a table is ready then moving to a table, even if the train has started moving? I also can't imagine getting a reservation timed exactly right for a stop, especially since I often hear announcements along the lines of, "6 pm reservations wait until 6:15 please." If you think your son can handle level walking but not stairs when moving, then you might consider hanging out in the lounge instead of your room. I usually stay there between lunch and dinner to minimize stairs.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 18, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> 442 said:
> 
> 
> > November 2008 EB enroute to Seattle. I was in my roomette with the curtain closed, door locked and it was during daylight hours. I heard someone trying to open my door. I proceeded to open the curtain to see who was wanting in. I see a crew member (he just happened to by passing by at the time) and a middle aged woman standing there. I opened the door to see what they wanted. It turns out she thought that MY roomette was HERS. She had stopped this crew member for help in trying to determine why "her" roomette door was locked. After explaining to her that this was my roomette she realized she was in the wrong car.
> ...


Great idea. I have thought about someting to put into the window to reconfirm that it is my sleeper.


----------



## subianchi (Aug 18, 2009)

> I'm concerned about your comment that your son may only be able to travel between cars when stopped. First, I hope you mean you'll stay on the train. Second, even when you get to the dining car, there is a good chance you'll have to wait to be seated. Can your son handle that standing a few minutes until a table is ready then moving to a table, even if the train has started moving? I also can't imagine getting a reservation timed exactly right for a stop, especially since I often hear announcements along the lines of, "6 pm reservations wait until 6:15 please." If you think your son can handle level walking but not stairs when moving, then you might consider hanging out in the lounge instead of your room. I usually stay there between lunch and dinner to minimize stairs.


Thanks for your advice.

We would stay on the train, yes. My son might have trouble doing stairs while the train is moving. He can stand for a good while and walking short distances on the level is fine - he has balance issues and wears leg braces. I thought we could spend time in the lounge, too. I even wondered if we could get some meals served to us there as that might be easier than in the diner.

I also considered the option of moving to and from the lounge during one of the longer stops - like Albuquerque. My son does have an adaptive stroller (like a folding wheelchair) and at a stop I might be able to get service staff to carry the folded stroller to/from the lounge for us. That would make it much easier for him to stay in the lounge for a longer time and also eat there.


----------



## sunchaser (Aug 18, 2009)

You may want to move from car to car while the train is at a stop. I would not try going outside to do this. You could ask your Sleeping Car Attendant to bring your son's fold up wheelchair upstairs for you, but it may be too wide for the hallways-someone with more experience in this area may be able to address that possibility. If it is narrow enough, maybe it would be better to get a bedroom upstairs. Then you would only need to deal with stairs when you board & depart, unless you want to go outside at a stop. I'm sure you will be able to get meals brought to your room, or you may be able to go pick them up & bring them back to your room.


----------



## Rail Freak (Aug 18, 2009)

Enjoy!

Don't forget about the restroom issue in Dining, SSL & Superliner Coach???

RF


----------



## Alice (Aug 18, 2009)

Rail Freak said:


> Enjoy!Don't forget about the restroom issue in Dining, SSL & Superliner Coach???
> 
> RF


Subianchi, I think what Rail Freak means is restrooms are downstairs in these cars. My solution to avoid stairs when I'm in the lounge or diner is to use the upstairs sleeper restrooms. As a sleeper passenger, I'm entitled to them, this wouldn't work for a coach passenger. However, in your case, these upstairs restrooms are tiny and not large enough if your son needs assistance. In that case, you'll probably want to use your own H-room restroom. I've found the coach handicapped restroom to be problematic because it is often used by able-bodied coach passengers who want more room for sponge baths or shaving (so can be a REALLY long wait). I don't blame them, but wish they'd leave the door cracked so they'd see impatient users of wheelchairs and crutches waiting and offer to take a break.

Do you have your reservation yet? If so, please post your car number for each leg. Then someone can tell you how far you are from the diner and lounge. I often get the car next to the diner so it is not very far.

Aside from all this, I've found Amtrak to be the best way to take my elderly mother on trips, much more relaxing than a car trip for all concerned. You and your son will do fine regardless of what choices you make or even whether you have good or bad crew. Isn't that the nature of having (or caring for someone with) a disability ... you know you can handle anything because you already have?

Finally, if you register, you can PM other members questions or answers that might be too personal for general consumption.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 19, 2009)

subianchi said:


> > I'm concerned about your comment that your son may only be able to travel between cars when stopped. First, I hope you mean you'll stay on the train. Second, even when you get to the dining car, there is a good chance you'll have to wait to be seated. Can your son handle that standing a few minutes until a table is ready then moving to a table, even if the train has started moving? I also can't imagine getting a reservation timed exactly right for a stop, especially since I often hear announcements along the lines of, "6 pm reservations wait until 6:15 please." If you think your son can handle level walking but not stairs when moving, then you might consider hanging out in the lounge instead of your room. I usually stay there between lunch and dinner to minimize stairs.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your advice.
> ...


If you are in a sleeper, you can request meal service delivered to your room. I do 50% of the time. Just talk with your sleeper car attendent.


----------

